# Medical Books at very reasonable prices.



## Winco (Jan 29, 2012)

Dear Students,

All Medical Books for MBBS, FCPS, USMLE, MRCP, MRCS, MRCPCH, AMC, MCCEE, MCCQE, MOH available. 

Also CD's/DVD's of Medical software and Videos Lectures available at very reasonable price.

We deliver books all cities of Pakistan by regular mail. Exclusively *"Karachi"* and *"Lahore"* door to door delivery.

*Please contact at*
Winco Medical Book Shop
Opp. Dow Medical University of Health & Sciences
0321 9215741
0300 9215741


----------

